# Profibus Kommunikation Simatic C7 635 Key



## neibeck (16 Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Ich hab ein Simatic C7 Panel und möchte die interne Kommunikation Panel <-> CPU über Profibus projektieren.

Allerdings schaffe ich es einfach nicht das Panel zu erreichen. Die Verbindung Laptop <-> CPU funktioniert einwandfrei.
In der Schnittstellen-Diagnose werden nur Laptop und CPU erkannt, keine Rückmeldung vom Panel.

Hab schon alle meine Kollegen rangelassen und keiner kriegt es hin.
Eine Kommunikation mit einem externen Panel über Profibus funktioniert...
Die CPU ist Profibus-Master und beim Panel hab ich "Panel ist einziger Master am Bus" deaktiviert.

Geschwindigkeiten, Maximale Busteilnehmer usw., alles gleiche Einstellungen...

jemand schon mal ähnliche Probleme gehabt? Hab selbst keine Erfahrung mit Profibus Kommunikation...
Über MPI funktioniert übrigens alles einwandfrei... aber nur sehr langsam (max Geschwindigkeit 187kBit/s).

mfg


----------



## neibeck (17 Juli 2008)

keiner eine ahnung?


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Juli 2008)

Was kommuniziert den auf dem Panel ? Eine Visu ? Wenn ja, welche ? Eine spezielle Software ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## neibeck (17 Juli 2008)

Ja eine Visu, projektiert mittels WinCC flexible 2007.


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Juli 2008)

Ich kenne den Panel-PC nicht direkt. Ich vermute mal, dass darin ein CP5611 (oder ähnlich steckt). Wenn du auf dem PC Flex installiert hast, so kannst du auch die Schnittstelle der Karte parametrieren. Diese muß dann auf Profibus mit richtiger Adresse und Geschwindigkeit gestellt werden. Das Gleiche muß dann auch noch mal in der Projektierung deiner Visu passieren (Steuerung). Dann sollte es gehen ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## neibeck (17 Juli 2008)

das habe ich natürlich alles gemacht... auf dem Panel und in der Projektierung die richtigen Adressen, Baudraten usw. eingestellt.

Trotzdem kann ich das Panel nicht erreichen... nicht einmal in der Schnittstellen-Diagnose...
CPU und Panel sind intern miteinander vernetzt, dh. es gibt nur einen externen Profibusanschluss...
Die CPU erreiche ich ohne Probleme, das Panel nicht.


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Juli 2008)

neibeck schrieb:


> CPU und Panel sind intern miteinander vernetzt, dh. es gibt nur einen externen Profibusanschluss...


 
Kannst du mir das mal näher erklären ?
Wie sind die "intern" miteinander vernetzt ?


----------



## neibeck (17 Juli 2008)

so ganz genau kann ich das auch nicht sagen, ich vermute dass der Bus einfach intern weiterläuft und dann CPU und Steuerung parallel dranhängen, wie bei Verbindung über Kabel...

fraglich ist wie dass mit der Busterminierung läuft...


----------



## neibeck (17 Juli 2008)

Hab mich gerade mal auf der Siemens Mall informiert...

Scheint als wäre die Profibus-Schnittstelle nur für die Steuerung, und die MPI-Schnittstelle für beide...

So richtig erwähnt wird das zwar nirgends aber es wird wohl so sein...

EDIT: Obwohl laut den Technischen Daten eine OP-Kommunikation über Profibus möglich ist... aber anscheinend halt nur zu externen OPs...


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Juli 2008)

... du hast also eine CPU 315-2DP (oder so) und hast auf der einen Schnittstelle deinen Anlagen-internen Profibus und auf der anderen Schnittstelle deinen Panel-PC ?

Also grundsätzlich : 

Der Panel-PC kann auch am PB betrieben werden und auch an der 2. Schnittstelle (diese ist fest PB). Das habe ich schon öfters so gemacht.

Wenn du eine 315-2DP hast, dann kannst du in der HW-Konfig die 1. Schnittstelle auf PB umschalten (Standard-mäßig steht die auf MPI). Sie kann aber nur das eine - entweder PB oder MPI ...

Du kannst dir nur von dem Bus die Teilnehmer anzeigen lassen, an dem du mit dem PG dranhängst.

Die Schnittstelle, die du HW-mäßig verwendest, die mußt du auch in der Visu als Zugriffsweg projektieren ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## uncle_tom (17 Juli 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

also bzgl. :



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Wenn du eine 315-2DP hast, dann kannst du in der HW-Konfig die 1. Schnittstelle auf PB umschalten (Standard-mäßig steht die auf MPI). Sie kann aber nur das eine - entweder PB oder MPI ...
> 
> LL



Das währe mir neu !

Die normale 315er hat eine feste MPI und eine feste Profibus Schnittstelle
da lässt sich weder die eine noch die andere umstellen.

Bei einer 315-2PN DP kann man die serielle Schnittstelle wahlweise auf Profibus oder MPI einstellen.

Bei einer normalen 317er kann man die 1. Schnittstelle glaub ich umstellen !

Mfg
uncle_tom


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Juli 2008)

@uncle_tom:
Das kann ich im Augenblick weder bestätigen noch dementieren.
Es ist also gut möglich, dass ich mich mit meinem aus der Hüfte geschossenem Beispiel vertan habe. Bei der 317-2DP weiß ich es sicher ... aber das sagtest du ja auch ...

Gruß
LL

Nachsatz:
Um hier aber weiter spekulieren zu können wäre es trotzdem hilfreich, zu wissen, welche HW verwendet wird und was wo angeschlossen ist ...


----------



## HaDi (17 Juli 2008)

Die Hardware heißt beim Siemens 6ES7635-2EC02-0AE3, das sind die Dinger, wo eine S7 mit einem OP zusammen in ein Gehäuse verbaut sind, hier ein OP170B und eine 314C-2DP.
Die Kommunikation zwischen der S7 und dem internen OP ist m.W. fest auf MPI.

Grüße von HaDi

[edit] Nachtrag, aus dem C7-Handbuch:



> *Besondere Merkmale des C7-635*
> *Abweichungen zu CPU314C-2 DP*​
> 
> Betriebsartenwahl
> ...



[/edit]
​


----------



## uncle_tom (17 Juli 2008)

Hallo nochmals,

bei den Kompaktgeräten C7 ist das Panel mit der CPU fest über MPI verbunden - da lässt sich nichts machen. Es sei denn, du setzt den
Schraubendreher an ;-)

Übrigens sind die Dinger abgekündigt:

Link zu Siemens

Mfg


----------



## neibeck (17 Juli 2008)

dass sie abgekündigt sind hab ich auch schon mitbekommen... zum Glück.. 

die Geschwindigkeit des Panels lässt echt zu wünschen übrig...

Aber vor allem Danke für eure Infos...


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Juli 2008)

Zum Thema Geschwindigkeit nochmal, da ich ja mit dem Panel so total daneben geschossen habe ...

Wieviele Variablen tauscht du mit der SPS aus ?
Welchen Grund-Zeittakt und welchen Variablen-Zeit-Takt hast du eingestellt ?
Für den Grund-Zeittakt wären Werte unter 0,5 Sek. nicht sinnvoll. Bei den Variablen reicht als Zeittakt normalerweise immer 1 Sek. Wenn du das auf schneller stehen hast, dann kann es auch zu dem Effekt kommen.
Hast du Variablen, die von der Visu "dauernd" gelesen werden (und nicht nur bei Bedarf) ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## neibeck (21 Juli 2008)

ca. 40 Variablen sind es insgesamt, alle "Zyklisch bei Verwendung", die meisten davon sind Bool...
und die meisten davon sind auf 100ms...
denkst du dass ich im endeffekt mit einer Sekunde schneller bin als mit 100ms??

Wie stelle ich den Grundzeittakt überhaupt ein?


----------



## HaDi (21 Juli 2008)

Hallo,
den Grundzeittakt stellst du unter Steuerung als Vielfaches von 100ms (bei diesem Gerät) ein, das ist dann automatisch der kleinstmögliche Erfassungszyklus für deine Variablen.
40 Bool-Variablen sind ja nicht die Welt, aber 100ms erscheint mir übertrieben, da tun´s sicherlich auch 500ms oder 1s, einfach mal ausprobieren.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## neibeck (21 Juli 2008)

HaDi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> den Grundzeittakt stellst du unter Steuerung als Vielfaches von 100ms (bei diesem Gerät) ein, das ist dann automatisch der kleinstmögliche Erfassungszyklus für deine Variablen.


 
unter Steuerung? also bei der CPU?
In WinCC oder in Step7?


----------



## HaDi (21 Juli 2008)

Ich bin von ProTool ausgegangen, bei WinCC flex gibt es meines Wissens keine Einstellung für einen Basistakt, hier gibt es unter Kommunikation/Zyklen eine (erweiterbare) Auswahl an Takten, aus der du bei den Variablen auswählen kannst, der kleinste verwendete ist dann sozusagen der Basistakt (nehme ich an).

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## neibeck (22 Juli 2008)

also ein ändern der aktualisierungszeit bringt rein gar nix... die Visu ist trotzdem genauso langsam... besonders beim Bild-Umschalten auf ein Bild mit vielen Bedingungen dauert es ziemlich lang...


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 Juli 2008)

@Neibeck:
Von was nach was hast du denn die Intervalle geändert ?

@HaDi:
Ich kann es jetzt augenblicklich auch nicht sagen, aber ich denke, dass auch Flex eine Einstellung für den Basistakt hat (SPS). Es ist ja im Grunde nur ein schlechter Abklatsch von ProTool ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## HaDi (23 Juli 2008)

@neibeck:
Vielleicht bringt es was, nicht bitweise auf die SPS zuzugreifen. Wenn du die ganzen Bool-Variablen zu Byte/Word/Doppelwort-Variablen zusammenfasst und dann erst im OP auf die Bits zugreifst, ist das möglicherweise schneller (weiß ich aber nicht).

@Larry:
Eine Software, die sich dermaßen breit macht und mein armes PG so in die Knie zwingt, müsste schon Außergewöhnliches können, um mich zu beeindrucken...

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## crash (23 Juli 2008)

wie hoch ist denn die zykluszeit der cpu?
wenn die sehr klein ist dann erhöhe mal die Zyklusbelastung durch Kommunikation.
die ist normal auf 20%, aber 20% bei einer zykluszeit von vlt 5ms ist ja ein witz.
erhöhe den wert mal ein bischen und schaue was passiert.
du kannst das einstellen in hw-konfig/cpu-eigenschaften/reiter zyklus/taktmerker


----------

